# African Jewel Cichlid growth rate.



## AquamanZim (3 mo ago)

Hi fellow cichlid keepers;
I am breeding African Jewel Cichlids and was wondering if anyone new or had an idea of their growth rate. Like how long they would be at 1week, 2weeks, 3weeks etc. up to adult size or at least 5cm in length.
I have done google searches with no luck.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Usually takes 1 1/2 to 2 years to reach 5 to 7 inches, depending on the care it gets


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

I've had one for a 6 months and it grew an inch off of pellets. Try feeding 1.5 inch fry little bite-sized shrimp.


----------

